# JSF und Struts unter einen Hut bringen (SingleSignOn)



## ak (21. Dez 2007)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

ich betreue seit einiger Zeit eine Webanwendung im Finanzbereich, welche mit Struts realisiert ist. Jetzt gibt es ein neues Projekt, welches ich in JSF, vorzugsweise Trinidad, realisieren möchte. Jetzt soll es für den user aber so aussehen, dass möglichst alles "zusammengehört". Sprich ich logge mich in die Strutsanwendung ein und klicke auf einen Link im rechten Menübaum, da öffnet sich dann ein weiteres Browserfenster in dem dann die JSF-Anwendung erscheint. Dort soll man dann mit dem Login aus der Strutsanwendung bereits eingeloggt sein. Umgekehrt muss es auch so funktionieren, dass ich mich in die JSF-Anwendung einlogge und zur Strutsanwendung wechseln kann ohne mich neu einloggen zu müssen.

Beide Anwendungen greifen auf die selbe Datenbank zu und laufen auf einem Tomcat. Wie würde ihr das realisieren.

Viele Grüße


----------



## byte (21. Dez 2007)

Das geht mit Tomcat Realms: http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-6.0-doc/config/host.html#Single Sign On


----------



## ak (21. Dez 2007)

Ah, ok, schau ich mir mal an, vielen Dank.


----------

